# Leigh D4 jig



## tomtsl (Mar 11, 2014)

looking for help. Just got a D4 jig, set it up as per the instructions but after routing half blinds the boards are not even. Aligned the boards again, just like the instructions, and same results. Hoping someone has had same problem and can help.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

uneven which way???


----------



## tomtsl (Mar 11, 2014)

When you put the pins & tails together the tops of the boards are not even.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Tom.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

found this... Leigh Dovetail Jigs and Mortise and Tenon Jigs
*
D4R Pro 24"*

Features VIDEO
Through Dovetails VIDEO
Half-Blind Dovetails VIDEO
Sliding Dovetails VIDEO
Summary VIDEO
D4R Pro Ad VIDEO
Single Pass Half-blind Dovetails VIDEO
Box Joints on the Dovetail Finger Assembly VIDEO
*
Super Jigs 12" 18" & 24"*

Features VIDEO
Through Dovetails VIDEO
Half-Blind Dovetails VIDEO
Sliding Dovetails VIDEO
Finger Joints VIDEO
Single Pass Half-blind Dovetails VIDEO
Summary VIDEO


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Tom, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Tom. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tomtsl (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome into the forum guy's. I hope you guy's can educate me a little - more like a whole bunch.
I have been to the Leigh site & have poured over there info. To no avail. I have made 20 or so drawers with dove tails made on this jig & they all have been just that smidgen off & it's diving me crazy.
I know it's just wood & I know I shouldn't be so fussy, that's why God made sand paper but for what I have in this jig those dove tails should be spitting out like water melon seeds & be picture perfect every time. 
I see another brother wood butcher is having the same problem & I am hoping that some one out there has a fix. 
I have reset this jig - according to the factory instructions - at least 3 times with the same result.
Anyone have any suggestions ? 
Thank's for putting up with me.
Tom


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Stick. Wow! what a fantastic source of information on all Leigh jigs and their versatility. I have a Leigh Super 12 so reading this will add to the already great pleasure of using it. Al


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Tom the Liegh D4 is one of the best professional dovetail jigs so your set up must be wrong so don't just do endless dovetails until it's correct, use scrap wood and if the cut is not correct then adjust the jig, just cut the tails off the ends of the scrap wood and try again using the same wood, I never do cuts on the actual drawer wood unless I see that the set up is fully correct and as the jig does work then you must have an incorrect setting. N


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

The jig does indeed work!!!


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Double check your alignment on the left side (and right if you are using both sides) to ensure your pin board and tail board are exactly lined up to each other. In the instructions, which are out in my shop unfortunately, this is one of the first set-up procedures. Unless they are both aligned to the same point you will have a built-in offset. It's a quick check and a screw adjustment.


----------



## tomtsl (Mar 11, 2014)

Guy's, appreciate the help. I had a long conversation with tech service ( Barry ) at Leigh yesterday & I think I am headed in the right direction - I will be setting up again as per the factory & if all works well I will be posting what they want me to do.
I will be getting back to you guy's.

I appreciate the back up
Tom


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You got one of the best. Barry really knows these jigs.

Charley


----------



## Icutone2 (Apr 18, 2012)

NEVILLE999 That is a great ideawhy scrap anymore than needed
Lee


----------

